# Texas Memories



## wade (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Danny - you come from South Texas. Some of the best BBQ I have eaten has been in Texas. For a while I worked a lot in Houston and my wife and I toured Texas a couple of years ago on holiday.

One of the best briskets I tasted was at Austin's BBQ & Catering in Sealy. So good I just had to take a photo of the owner. He did not speak a word of English and he probably though "who is this mad Brit" as I dragged him outside to pose.













SANY3044.JPG



__ wade
__ Nov 16, 2013






Here is me wondering whether I could fit a smoker this size in my back garden 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















SANY3048a.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 16, 2013






I just loved the BBQ in Texas. Most towns we visited seemed to have BBQ restaurants similar to this and in most of them the BBQ was great. The restaurants were usually what we would call basic "spit and sawdust" however there was always a queue queues outside the good ones. They would smoke the meat overnight, start serving mid morning and once it was gone it was gone.

Happy memories


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for posting Wade.  Makin me homesick.  DEFINITELY the spit and sawdust scene.  When I first took my British wife back to Texas I could see by the look on her face that she wasn't always convinced.  She soon learned.  When you walk in to some of these "dives" your first thought can be "OH MY GOD!  How many food born illnesses am I going to get here??  Do I really want to risk this??  After you try the food the next thing out of your mouth is "where have you been all my life"?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   The term we often use back in Texas is "Slap yo Mamma" good;  makes you want to slap your Mum for not feeding you food like this from birth.

I can do the Tx. style BBQ but it is nice from time to time to be able to go to a place and get good BBQ when you don't have the time to smoke it yourself.  I have often considered opening a Tx. style BBQ "Joint" here.  I am sure it would work.  I have can post a recipe for Texas style beans if you are interested.

The other thing about south Texas is TexMex.  I just manage OK producing TexMex here.  Authentic products are also hard to source.  Some of the best TexMex Joints are even MORE of a dive than the BBQ Joints.  I have actually walked into the cooks converted lounge and had some FANTASTIC home made TexMex.  I know it is sacrilege to say here on a smoking site but please don't make me chose between smoked meat or TexMex.  When we go back to Tx. I drag the missus to all sorts of dives where I partake in copious amount of TexMex.  She has also learned to like TexMex dishes that she can't pronounce.  Thanks for starting this thread.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Danny

I have just re-read your post. Yes please the recipe for your Texas Beans would be much appreciated :-)


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello Wade.  I have posted the thread for the beans on the group page.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

